# N scale sound



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Newbie here again....is there an inexpensive way to get the sound of a diesel loco in N scale? Do not know what is used so I need some education here. Thanks

Airshot


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What do you mean by "inexpensive"?Most if not all N scale diesel locos need machining the frame to make room foe the decoder/speaker setup.

Then come the decoder selection...the only manufacturer who makes sound decoders for N scale is MRC and they're cheap in every ways,both price and quality.Very high failure rate.

Broadway Limited offer a nice line of E8/9 with sound...considering the size of the speaker,they sound quite nice.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

You must be referring to the DCC locos, I was wondering if there were any type of accessory thst might give the sound of a diesel loco. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

If you are not talking DCC and want general sounds then this is what I did back in the day. Take some cheap speakers and mount them under or around your layout and wire them to a standard 3.5mm computer speaker plug. Find a free soundboard program and install it on a laptop, tablet, or whatever and program the sounds you want and include a running sound you can leave on. You could probably get this to work fine with a $10 set of computer speakers these days. If you want DIY old stereo speakers work too. Plus you can play music when working in it


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Fwiw, digitrax makes a all in one sound decoder for nscale. I just got mine from amazon.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## track29 (Apr 25, 2012)

*inexpensive sound decoders for n locos*

Here are two decoders that I recently installed :

Digitrax SDN144KOA IN A KATO P42,HAD TO MACHINE BODY TO FIT SPEAKER, NOT THAT HARD TO DO, TURNED OUT GREAT GREAT SOUND AND LOCO RUNS GREAT.

MRC #1960 FOR A KATO SD70M-2 RUNS AND SOUNDS GREAT.
BOTH OF THESE ARE DROP-IN DECODERS BOTH ARE AVAILABLE UNDER$70.00 DOLLARS.

I AM PRESENTLY INSTALLING A DIGITRAX SDN144K1E IN A KATO SD70ACe ,WITH A LITTLE PATENCE MOST OF THESE ARE FAIRLY EASY.
HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

friendly advice:

caps (in the putter world) means you are shouting.


----------



## track29 (Apr 25, 2012)

*caps reply*

sorry about the caps thing, in a hurry to get off reply,just not thinking.


----------

